# RCD330 or Composition Media for 2017 Beetle



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey guys, I’m curious about switching out my MIB entry system on my 2017 Beetle. I have been looking at the RCD330 systems on eBay, and have sincE learned is need a quad lock adapter to make it work. Has anyone done this to their Beetle 2016 and up? Also, would it be easier to do the Composition Media system with no Nav? My main concern with the switch is Apple CarPlay. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Another thing I am concerned with is keeping the functionality of my OEM back up camera.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Composition Media is the entry MIB2 unit, so your gonna need to be more specific about what unit you actually have.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

I just installed the RCD330 noname in Mrs. Rizzo's Beetle 'vert R-line, but it is a 2015 and has Fender audio. It replaced a RCD 315. It works great and the difference is night and day with Apple Car Play. Sorry I cant help you with the 2016 or newer question.

.


----------



## cannondale0815 (Aug 22, 2016)

You can also look into aftermarket Android radios. I installed one in my 2014 Beetle TDI. It supports canbus and can support factory reverse camera and carplay through additional adapters.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

Sorry it took me so long to reply. The unit I received today is a MIB STD2 PQ +/NAV (without nav button on it so no nav) that was pulled from a 2017 Passat. I had been emailing Bill at EuroZone Tuning to make sure about this unit. He says that my wiring harness is the same so that should be alright. He says I will however need to upgrade my USB and wiring to the one that does CarPlay. I think I have located one on eBay. However if you have a link of one I’m open to it. Now, i will need to go to the dealership around here in Nashville to get the component protection removed. I am hopeful they can do it, no issue. My thought process is since this unit came from a 2017 and going into a 2017 Beetle is should be good. Bill also said that my OEM camera will work with this unit. I have been reading other threads on here where you have stated you’d need a RCA cable to use for the new unit? Not sure of that. Any help or advice would be appreciated. Getting a friend with VAG COM to help me with coding if it needs it. Also, my Beetle S has the steering wheel controls.


----------



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

nycdub2 said:


> Composition Media is the entry MIB2 unit, so your gonna need to be more specific about what unit you actually have.


Sorry it took me so long to reply. The unit I received today is a MIB STD2 PQ +/NAV (without nav button on it so no nav) that was pulled from a 2017 Passat. I had been emailing Bill at EuroZone Tuning to make sure about this unit. He says that my wiring harness is the same so that should be alright. He says I will however need to upgrade my USB and wiring to the one that does CarPlay. I think I have located one on eBay. However if you have a link of one I’m open to it. Now, i will need to go to the dealership around here in Nashville to get the component protection removed. I am hopeful they can do it, no issue. My thought process is since this unit came from a 2017 and going into a 2017 Beetle is should be good. Bill also said that my OEM camera will work with this unit. I have been reading other threads on here where you have stated you’d need a RCA cable to use for the new unit? Not sure of that. Any help or advice would be appreciated. Getting a friend with VAG COM to help me with coding if it needs it. Also, my Beetle S has the steering wheel controls.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

I can help you more if can tell me what original head unit you had. Since you have a 2017 & RVC, then you should of had a Composition Media unit you begin with. I’m also guessing that Bill never explained to you that when the component protection is removed, all features will be disabled and according to your VIN, certain features will then be enabled again so if your original head unit didn’t have CarPlay or Android Auto enabled then you will not have it enabled after component protection is removed.


----------



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

nycdub2 said:


> I can help you more if can tell me what original head unit you had. Since you have a 2017 & RVC, then you should of had a Composition Media unit you begin with. I’m also guessing that Bill never explained to you that when the component protection is removed, all features will be disabled and according to your VIN, certain features will then be enabled again so if your original head unit didn’t have CarPlay or Android Auto enabled then you will not have it enabled after component protection is removed.


My original head unit is the MIB2 Entry level, which is a Composition Media unit.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

PassatJoe113 said:


> My original head unit is the MIB2 Entry level, which is a Composition Media unit.


I am confused, you have a 2017, you state that you have Composition Media(which should have CarPlay already) and RVC. So, why are you changing the head unit??? Can you post a pic of your original head unit?


----------



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

nycdub2 said:


> I am confused, you have a 2017, you state that you have Composition Media(which should have CarPlay already) and RVC. So, why are you changing the head unit??? Can you post a pic of your original head unit?












Apparently it’s not Composition. Here’s the link.

https://flic.kr/p/2iAfSaa


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

nycdub2 said:


> I am confused, you have a 2017, you state that you have Composition Media(which should have CarPlay already) and RVC. So, why are you changing the head unit??? Can you post a pic of your original head unit?


Beetle S will NOT have carplay.


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

aaronjbeetle said:


> Beetle S will NOT have carplay.


You are right as the MIB2 Entry is the new basic head unit with BT as the only feature.


----------



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

So did I essentially spend the money on the other unit for nothing?


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

PassatJoe113 said:


> So did I essentially spend the money on the other unit for nothing?


What is the part number of the unit you just picked up? The p/n is on the right side and should be 5C0035xxxx. 

Where did you get the unit from?


----------



## PassatJoe113 (Jun 1, 2017)

nycdub2 said:


> What is the part number of the unit you just picked up? The p/n is on the right side and should be 5C0035xxxx.
> 
> Where did you get the unit from?
> 
> ...


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

FYI on my RCD330plus I installed in Mrs. Rizzo's 2015 Beetle R 'vert. 

I could never get the reverse camera to work. I tried two different camera converters (Scosche and the one for the Passat) and two different RCA jacks. The unit never engages the camera screen - it says in what ever mode it is in at the time (car play, streaming, etc.) - not even a black screen or "no camera available". 

I emailed the seller and he sent me a "coding fix" in the mail. It ended up being a blue handheld programmer that plugs into the OBD port. It was covered in Chinese writing. No way am I uploading that in the car. I have VCDS and checked the coding and reverse camera is checked and the factory flip camera works fine with the Factory RNS 315. 

Bums me out because we really like the Car Play, but because it is so hard to see out of the 'vert - Mrs Rizzo would rather have the camera than Car Play. Makes sense because everywhere I see the 330Plus - it never lists the Beetle, but all other VW's. There must be something different in the Beetle.

Im open to any ideas....


----------

